# White smoke coming from vents and leak under my seat near my feet, help



## Soldier89x (Jun 20, 2015)

I just recently bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze from CarMax 6 months ago, with less than 40,000 miles on it. 3 weeks ago white smoke started to come to my ventilation when I start speeding and I realize that there was also some type of leak underneath my driver side inside the car. I took it to the dealership and they said I had a Crack in my coolant part (not sure what it's called)
But the leak continued and so does the smoke. I took it back, they said they checked everything and they couldn't find anything.

I'm going to follow the Lemmon law in maryland but maybe someone here can help too.

Thank you


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Time to find a different dealer, a competent one.


----------

